# Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev 2.** welcher Speicher



## Private Joker (23. November 2004)

Hi Leutz,
also momentan benutzte ich ein Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe! Aber ich habe irgendwie den falschen Speicher immer wenn ich am spielen bin *ZACK* neustart! Deswegen will ich mir neuen Speicher kaufen; ganz genau http://cgi6.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&rows=50&since=-1&include=0&showpics=1&stab=2  Aber hier steht bei Asus http://www.asuscom.de/products/mb/socketa/a7n8x-e-d/overview.htm ganz unten auf der Seite dass nur ein bestimmter Speicher zugelassen ist! Aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus also könnte mir jemand sagen ob dieser Speicher auf meinem Board einwandfrei funktioniert
thx4answer

mfg
Private-Joker


----------



## Sicaine (23. November 2004)

Ka aber ich hab hier in meinem An7 1 gig von TwinMos mit 400mhz und 2,5 und läuft 1a. Die beiden Riegel kosten 160 euro und gibts bei mindfactory

Ansonsten wed genauer  was das für ein Ram is, weil ich ja nix besseres zu tun hab als den Ram aus der Artikelliste des Händlers rauszuschen...

Btw: Deinen Ram schon mal mit Mem-Test geprüft?


----------

